# FS 08/09 Dynastar Huge Trouble New in Plastic



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have several new pairs of skis and bindings new still in the box. Everything I sell is new, never drilled, skied on, or used. I stand behind all of my equipment. All prices include shipping in the continental USA

Dynastar Huge Trouble 08/09 New in plastic $400 
Head WC IGS RD 188 09/10  New in plastic  $500 
Head WC IGS RD 178 09/10 New in plastic $500 
Volkl Bridge 169, 177 and 185 09/10 All new in plastic each pair $350
Salomon STH 9-16 DIN Binding 08/09 New in Box $180
Look PX 8-15 DIN Binding 08/09 New in Box have 2 pair $200 for each pair
Look PX 3.5-12 DIN Binding 08/09 New in Box have 2pair $200 for each pair

The availability for photos is 5. Please PM me for more photos. As of Monday I will be able to accept Visa & Mastercard After speaking to many of those on here, I decided to attempt to sell. There is quite a bit more that I have, in race gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw your other posts and it looked like you had a couple things to sell, which is cool. But if you are kind of running a shop out of here I don't think Greg is going to be too happy about that.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

Not running a store and was sure to check with as many who would answer me, ie: Grassi, great guy! I signed up with a cc company to protect the buyers. They take a percentage so that buyers can do a claim if they aren't satisfied.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Not running a store and was sure to check with as many who would answer me, ie: Grassi, great guy! I signed up with a cc company to protect the buyers. They take a percentage so that buyers can do a claim if they aren't satisfied.



Yup, Grassi is a good guy. But if you are going to be selling a lot of stuff you might want to send Greg a PM.

What do you have for GS race skis?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 9, 2009)

You have alot of new gear for someone not running a store.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Same price for the Huge Trouble at colradoskishop.com


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 10, 2009)

*GS skis*



wa-loaf said:


> Yup, Grassi is a good guy. But if you are going to be selling a lot of stuff you might want to send Greg a PM.
> 
> What do you have for GS race skis?



I have the Head WC IGS RD 188 and the 178 They are the 09/10 Bodie Miller ones and a pair of the Bizzard GS Magnesium 177 $400


----------



## tcharron (Oct 13, 2009)

Where did you GET so many pairs of in plastic skis?


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Skis*



tcharron said:


> Where did you GET so many pairs of in plastic skis?



2 shops that have closed. That's why I only have 1s and 2s of things and not an entire line in sizes. They both put in orders last year for this years product, you always order 2 seasons ahead. Came down to crunch time, and they went under. Auctioner was at the door so they were selling everything they could so they got something out of the debacle. It's like when someone's home gets forclosed on. It's not a suprise, they know it's comming for 6 months. A shame, but can't blame them for getting what they can before bailing.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 13, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> 2 shops that have closed. That's why I only have 1s and 2s of things and not an entire line in sizes. They both put in orders last year for this years product, you always order 2 seasons ahead. Came down to crunch time, and they went under. Auctioner was at the door so they were selling everything they could so they got something out of the debacle. It's like when someone's home gets forclosed on. It's not a suprise, they know it's comming for 6 months. A shame, but can't blame them for getting what they can before bailing.



Not a bad deal!  Not in a market for 'em, but hopefully they can get put to good use.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 14, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> 2 shops that have closed. That's why I only have 1s and 2s of things and not an entire line in sizes. They both put in orders last year for this years product, you always order 2 seasons ahead. Came down to crunch time, and they went under. Auctioner was at the door so they were selling everything they could so they got something out of the debacle. It's like when someone's home gets forclosed on. It's not a suprise, they know it's comming for 6 months. A shame, but can't blame them for getting what they can before bailing.



hmmm...looks like everything is below wholesale...my guess would be the vendors who sold this stuff to those shops got completely fked on the deal...or, if they're lucky got 30cents on the dollar.  Most likely they won't get anything until it all goes through bankruptcy court.  Seems the vendors loss will be someone else's gain...crazy low prices on brand new gear.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*



tcharron said:


> Not a bad deal!  Not in a market for 'em, but hopefully they can get put to good use.



Why thank you, you folks on here have been really wonderful and very esay to talk to. TGR NIGHTMARE! Would never go on there again. And why are we getting rain instead of snow!:beer:


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Prices*



eastcoastpowderhound said:


> hmmm...looks like everything is below wholesale...my guess would be the vendors who sold this stuff to those shops got completely fked on the deal...or, if they're lucky got 30cents on the dollar.  Most likely they won't get anything until it all goes through bankruptcy court.  Seems the vendors loss will be someone else's gain...crazy low prices on brand new gear.



Yep, I was standing there with cash. Had to run to Wellsfargo twice but worth it. And you exactly right on how this went down for both shops. I'm flying to Phoenix next week for another shop that is the same situation. And yes, someone's loss is going to be others gain.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sold these to a great guy on here and he is very happy!


----------



## tcharron (Oct 23, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Sold these to a great guy on here and he is very happy!



One guy bought *all* of them?  Wow, noice!


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 23, 2009)

*No Silly!*



tcharron said:


> One guy bought *all* of them?  Wow, noice!



Just the Dynastar Huge Troubles Sorry I was unclear!


----------

